# Eine eigene Domain mieten? [solved]

## ChrisJumper

Nun es gibt ja Dienste die eine Domain auf eine Dynamisch vergebene IP-Adresse verweisen. Meine Frage ist jetzt ein wenig seltsamer Natur. Wenn ich (warum auch immer) eine Domain bei der Denic registrieren möchte um einen Server eben nicht in einem Rechenzentrum zu kaufen sondern einen eigenen Server zu verwenden. Was würde mich das kosten? Laut Preisliste zahlt man für DENICdirect so um die 116 Euro + jedes Jahr 58 Euro.

Aber gebe ich denen dann einfach meine feste IP-Adresse oder dynamische IP-Adresse? Oder eine IPv6 Adresse?

Bisher drücke ich mich auch noch um die Feste IP-Vergabe da ich es nicht einsehe meinem Provider dafür 50 Euro mehr jeden Monat zu zahlen. ;) Wenn eine entsprechende Domain aber teurer wäre würde ich das natürlich nicht machen. Oder für alles zusammen einen Server in einem Rechenzentrum mieten.

Verwendet ihr schon DNSsec? Wie aufwendig gestaltet sich diese Umstellung?

Edit:

Ja die Preise von Strato klingen gut, zumal ich dann ja auch evtl mehrere Domains mieten könnte. Meine Adresse ändert sich eigentlich auch nur bei einem Neustart des Rechners oder etwa einmal alle vier Monate. Ich denke ich nehme dann die Lösung mit dem Skript. Jetzt muss mir nur noch ein guter Begriff einfallen... ;D

Es ist erstaunlich wie viele schon geschützt ist.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Tue Aug 07, 2012 10:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Du brauchst doch nur einen Anbieter, der Dir die Domain und einen dynip-Service bietet. Sowas sollte nicht allzu teuer sein.

Ich bin aus historischen Gründen bei http://inweb.de , da gibts die Domain für 19€ und - so schätze ich - den dynip-Dienst wohl für lau oben drauf. Ich habe das nie so einzeln gebucht. Vielleicht gibts das woanders auch noch günstiger, aber damit hast Du dann Deine Wunschdomain auf Deine Heimkiste zeigen und brauchst keinen Server beim Provider oder sowas.

Oder habe ich Dich jetzt grundsätzlich falsch verstandene?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke cryptohappen!

Ich denke genau das möchte ich haben. Damit kann ich doch dann auch einen MTA aufsetzen und dies in meine Konfiguration schreiben? Subdomains kann ich dann auch einfach erstellen die dann der Apache auf dem Rechner unterschiedlich bedient oder?

Ich war mir einfach nicht sicher in wie fern die Verknüpfung von IP und Rechner gegeben sein muss. Wenn ich bei der günstigsten Lösung immer noch einen Virtuellen Server mieten muss fand ich das einfach nicht interessant. Bei inweb.de steht zwar das ich dort eine Domain registrieren kann, aber eben nicht das sie auch ein DynIP-Programm bieten, oder ob ich da noch zusätzlich von einem Drittanbieter mieten muss.. oder ob ich überhaupt die Möglichkeit habe die IP-Adresse zu ändern oder einen Service-Mitarbeite beauftragen muss.. oder mich immer per Webinterface einloggen und das von Hand ändern etc...

Mein Wunsch war ja das ich einfach eine feste IPv6 Adresse bekommen kann die dann auf meine Kiste zeigt. Doch die Provider kommen da nicht wirklich vorwärts und sind auch noch froh wenn eine Feste Ip als Dienstleistung gilt die dann teurer abgerechnet werden kann.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, Mail und Apache und all der feine Kram geht damit. Mit dem Senden von Mail ist es nicht ganz so einfach, weil die meisten Mailserver aus Spamschutzgründen meine Mail von Dialups annehmen, aber die kannst Du dann einfach über einen Relayhost raushauen. Das ist im allgemeinen kein Problem und ich hab das früher auch lange Jahre so gemacht.

Mailserver mit dynip ist natürlich nicht so schön wie mit fester IP, aber es geht ...

----------

## papahuhn

de-Domains gibts ab ca. 7 Euro pro Jahr, z.B. dd24.de. Dort hast Du Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bzgl. DNS und WHOIS.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, günstige Domains gibts an jeder Ecke. Aber nicht jeder Anbieter bietet ein Tool, um den DNS dynamisch auf tagesaktuelle IPs zu setzen.

Geht auch das bei dd24.de?

----------

## papahuhn

Achso, eine API zum mechanischen Setzen des A-Records ist mir nicht bekannt. Falls nur Subdomains (ab third level) dynamisch sein müssen, lässt sich ein CNAME für die Subdomain auf einen externen DynDNS-Anbieter nutzen. Ansonsten lässt sich ein eigener Nameserver eintragen, aber der wiederum sollte auch eine statische IP besitzen.

----------

## l3u

Ich habe ein paar Domains bei Strato für je 49 ¢ pro Monat. Ich setze von meinem kleinen Server aus per selbstgebautem (einfachem!) Script die IP-Adresse, auf die die Domains zeigen sollen und gut. Das schaut regelmäßig nach, welche IP-Adresse ich gerade habe und macht ein Update, falls nötig. Mailversand mache ich mittels des Relay-Hosts meines Internetproviders. Klappt wunderbar!

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hatte auch ne Domain bei Strato. Pass auf, welches Paket du da bestellst. Viele Kleinigkeiten gibts nur nach Upgrade. In meinem Paket konnte ich keine Subdomains anlegen und den MX Record nicht ändern. Auch bei den Webhosting gibts vieles nur nach Upgrade. Dann wirds halt schnell teurer als andere Angebote. Ich mag die nicht    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l3u

Also falls du die Scripts haben willst, die bei mir die IP-Updates machen, dann einfach melden!

Unterm Strich kann man’s runterbrechen auf Folgendes:

```
wget -q --http-user="$DOMAIN" --http-passwd="$PASSWORD" "https://dyndns.strato.com/nic/update?hostname=$DOMAIN&mx=$MXDOMAIN" -O /dev/stdout
```

Per stdout bekommt man die Meldung, ob alles geklappt hat („good“).

----------

